

MyTV+ : changing the way you consume TV : Sign up for our BETA - axsar
http://www.mytvpl.us/index.html

======
dsr_
TL;DR: Please give us your FB credentials.

~~~
axsar
yah, it requires a fb login. mostly designed around your friends.

------
axsar
won and then unwon... just can't believe it

